# Sitting by the lake!



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

They follow where ever we are! And we love to have them!


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

I have a rooster that follows me anytime I'm near the barn. Sometimes he comes up to the backyard fence just to say hi. I guess he'll never end up on the dinner table. He's too much of a pet.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nothing like the company of a chicken. My Tillie was very curious about this big hole we were digging over the weekend. Checked on us often and talked and talked. We had to dig up our well. Boy if that isn't just a terrific job come home and do after working 17 hours straight at work. =P


----------

